

Preventing Repetitive Strain Injury (RSI) on a Mac - ChrisLTD
http://chrisltd.com/blog/2012/02/preventing-rsi-mac/

======
cwbrandsma
I disagree with his/her keyboard of choice. I find the ergonomic split
keyboard to be vastly superior. I get noticeable wrist strain after a few
hours at a straight keyboard.

The Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 or the Microsoft Natural Wireless
Ergonomic 7000 are the best I've tried.

Also, leaning back in the chair (130 degrees) with elbows out is much easier
on me than sitting straight up.

But anytime ergonomics comes up, size of the individual matters. I'm 6'2" and
190lbs with large hands. My wife doesn't like my my keyboard because it is too
large.

~~~
ChrisLTD
I've never been able to get used to an ergonomic keyboard. But I should see if
I can try a demo of the one you recommend. Thanks!

------
mjwalshe
When I look at my colleges macs at work I am shocked by how unpleasant they
look to type on and I am surprised that H&S haven't mandated proper keyboards
for them.

Which reminds me must order that adapter for my IBM Type M

